# Netzwerkdrucker wird nicht erkannt!



## Semme (6. August 2010)

Habe gestern den Canon MP560 bekommen. 
Allerdings wird er in meinem Netzwerk nicht erkannt. Ich habe bei dem Drucker meinem WPA2 Code eingegeben und die Wifi-Leute leuchtet auch. Nur wird er halt unter Windows nicht erkannt. Habe die Treiber schon installiert etc. Ich konnte ich acuh schon manuell hinzufügen(mit 192.168.0.6) Wenn ich dann allerdings etwas drucken möchte steht da nur der Drucker antwortet nicht 


Helft mir biite 

MfG


----------



## Herbboy (7. August 2010)

Bist Du mal die Anleitung genau durchgegangen? Vlt. muss man erst Treiber oder ein tool mit auf dem PC installieren? Oder hat der PC vlt. ne Firewall an?


----------



## tomrei (7. August 2010)

welchen Wlan-Router hast du?
ich hab auch den Drucker und eine fritzbox 7270 und da gabs beim Einrichten auch ein paar Probleme.


----------

